

Ask HN: How do you back up your projects online? - koren

I'm interested to know how people back up their code/designs. I've been using Dropbox mainly, adding the current date to the folder name (probably not the best way to do it but it works). But whenever I change something in one or a few files I have to back up the entire project directory again or replace the older file. Plus many times I actually forget what I worked on in each copy.<p>Do you guys know any good tools to back up stuff online where you can iterate/collaborate with others?
======
ludwig
You could try Linus Torvald's method :)

[http://groups.google.com/group/linux.dev.kernel/msg/76ae734d...](http://groups.google.com/group/linux.dev.kernel/msg/76ae734d543e396d)

------
brewin
You should use a version control system, such as Git.

<http://learn.github.com/p/intro.html>

~~~
koren
I'm using git for code, but it's not an online solution nor a back-up system.

~~~
eugenijusr
Setup a bare git repository in your DropBox folder and clone from it into your
development folder. The DropBox folder will act as your "remote" origin. Now
you can push and pull changes to it. It will physically get backed up when
DropBox notices file changes.

------
jparicka
redmine + svn maybe?

~~~
koren
Really no easier way to accomplish this pretty trivial task?

